# Sugarloaf - 4/16+17 (reggae weekend)



## rocojerry (Mar 30, 2010)

http://www.sugarloaf.com/Events/Calendar/Reggae.html

Let me know if you'll be up there again for Reggae weekend, hopefully some spring bumps and sun!


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 30, 2010)

Was hoping to, but can't.  Will try to be there the following weekend though.


----------



## rocojerry (Apr 15, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> it will be all snow at elevation.......
> should be there around 10.



I see some snow on the radar/forecast   See ya up there!?


----------

